
Show HN: Fairytrail, Matchmaking for Adventures and Relationships - taigeair
https://www.fairytrail.app
======
taigeair
Fairytrail lets people match on a group tour by Airbnb or TripAdvisor. It's a
fun, safe, and economical way for people passionate about exploration to date.

Having lived and worked in 4 countries (also traveling frequently), I figured
dating doesn't have to be local. In today's world, people are no longer tied
to one location. With the rise of globalization, remote work, and technology,
the world is ours to explore.

I wanted to bring new people, cultures, and adventures from around the world
to people's lives.

Local dating has very limited diversity and number of singles. First dates are
often repetitive, a waste of time, and difficult to plan. There's no effective
dating app for frequent travelers (e.g. consultants, sales engineers, flight
attendants, digital nomads, truckers, sailors) or people who are open to
dating outside their cities.

We want to solve those problems with Fairytrail, a dating app that combines
matchmaking and group tours.

Fairytrail lets you: 1) Meet singles outside your city’s bubble. 2) Save time
by pre-screening matches by video chat before investing in a date. 3) Enjoy
fun, hassle-free adventure dates powered by Airbnb & TripAdvisor in a safe,
social environment.

Unlike other dating apps, Fairytrail puts people first, not location. Dating
like traveling could be a lot more rewarding when we step outside the
backyard.

Please reach out if you have any thoughts or want to chat!

------
coffeelover6
Hello, I think this is an interesting idea, I don't remember seeing anything
similar. Your website looks professional and explains the process well.
Congratulations on the idea and website! A small suggestion would be: I wasn't
first sure if the group includes only the two people dating, or if its a group
with other travelers and those 2 people dating join the rest.

